# Reconciling timeline?



## slb121

As I know there have been people on TAM who have reconciled after a separation from their spouse and I was curious when it occurred for them. I would welcome to hear stories from people who split from their spouse and then were able to reconcile.

My husband and I have been separated for two weeks - he is in an apartment and I am back living with my Dad. The weekend we sold our house, he seem to have had a change of heart and wanted to talk about marriage counseling and possibly one day reconciling.

Neither one of us have filed for the divorce. I texted him today, after not hearing from him since Friday, and said that if we truly wanted to reconcile, that communication is important. He replied that the last time we saw each other, we argued about the same things that we've argued about for a long time and he doesn't feel that sufficient time has passed in order to make any choices.

I want us to reconcile so much. I love him completely and feel so incredibly lost. I do not know if I am expecting too much at this juncture, however, if he truly feels reconciliation isn't in our future, then I need to start to move on. It is unfair for him to keep me waiting in the wings.


----------



## Hope1964

Why are you separated?


----------



## firebelly1

My H and I are considering reconciliation after being apart for a year. Neither of us in that year thought we would reconcile. However, we both realize that the same old issues that caused us to split are still there and we need counseling. If he's open to it, I think MC would be a good thing for the two of you. Maybe he's not ready to move back home, but it can't hurt.


----------



## This is me

Read my story if you can. It took a couple of years, four months separation, a couple of MC, marriage workshops and self help books like my favorite "Divorce Remedy". But it was worth it.

It takes a ton of patience and working with a good pro-marriage counselor that you both can agree to work with. Keep looking if either one of you does not want to work with the MC. There are all kinds and some that are not pro marriage, which is like taking your car to get fixed at a motorcycle shop.

There are plenty of people who will give bad advise from their own wounded history, but you need to discern those.

Our marriage has never been better. I wish you all the best!


----------



## Tron

What are you guys arguing about?


----------

